
Ask HN: How and where do you find remote consulting jobs? - gatogo
Hi HN,<p>I am looking for extra income. My daytime job pays okay to survive for one person.  I have nearly 6 to 7 hours of free time on daily basis.  I tried doing a project and getting traction but I don&#x27;t think entrepreneurship is for me for at least a year or two.<p>I have about a decade worth of experience in data analysis with sound knowledge of all recent technologies based on Hadoop ecosystem, SQL, Business Intelligence and Business Dev domain.<p>I am in US at the moment and looking for remote consulting&#x2F;contract type of jobs from anywhere outside US.<p>Where do you find such jobs ? I am looking for more contract &#x2F; consulting type which I can leave after a while and also work from home.<p>Thank you for your help.
======
wsc981
I recently became active on the following sites:

\- [https://weworkremotely.com](https://weworkremotely.com)

\- [https://www.upwork.com](https://www.upwork.com)

\- [https://remoteok.io](https://remoteok.io)

\- [https://angel.co](https://angel.co)

\- [https://www.ziptask.com](https://www.ziptask.com)

\- [http://www.toptal.com](http://www.toptal.com)

\- [https://gun.io](https://gun.io)

I've gained jobs through Upwork and another of these sites. Of course Upwork
pays badly when you have no credits yet with the community. But I believe pay
can be decent after completing several taks successfully.

Toptal is the hardest to get into, but I wouldn't be surprised if they have
the best pay.

------
wprapido
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job) has a ton of useful
links. job boards and companies that hire remotely included

------
coderKen
IMHO HN is more effective, watch out for the Whoishiring thread and be sure to
apply like hell. I'm currently on a remote contract Gig which I got via HN a
few months ago. Have also gotten one time jobs via HN's who is freelancing.

------
kull
Area301.com

